# Best place to live in the GTA?



## investordude

Hi all,

What city will give you the most value for your money in the GTA? Brampton, Vaughn? North York?? etc.

I'm looking at Burlington and Vaughn for two reasons: Burlington's house prices are more affordable than most other GTA cities and they have very strong communities with many young professional families living there. I think it was rated # 2 for the best place to live in Canada. The problem is transportation, getting downtown will be a pain. However, Vaughn looks very attractive especially with plans of the subway extending to the Vaughn city center and not to mention many conveniences around.


----------



## Nemo2

Back when I lived in Toronto it was either The Beach or the Annex......everywhere else is a desert. :wink:


----------



## loggedout

I've spent most of my life in Burlington and would not want to move anywhere else in the GTA. I like being near the lakefront and it's a decent enough town. There are still neighborhoods with lots of character. If you live near a GO station in Burlington, getting downtown isn't that bad, via the GO train.


----------



## Spudd

I would focus on finding somewhere that will be an easy commute. The quality of life improvement with having a shorter/easier commute is huge. 

I used to live in Vaughan (near Major Mac/Jane) and work at Yonge/Sheppard, and the commute was only 45-60 minutes but it was very draining due to the bumper to bumper, stop and go traffic. There are decent shops & services up there, but you have to drive to everything. It's not set up for walking/cycling/transit at all. 

Now I live in North York and commute 3 km to my job, it's so much less stressful and better. I can walk or bike to most things I care about, or take TTC to those that are farther off. However, our house in North York is older and shabbier than our house in Vaughan was, and it cost more. For us the tradeoff was worth it, but it all depends on your priorities/values.


----------



## kcowan

Having lived and worked there for 14 years, I would recommend living where you have the option of transit to work. It can make a huge difference to your life. Beyond that, a short commute to work is also good, but it ties you up by restricting your employment options. I worked in 6 widely different locations in the GTA.


----------



## hystat

Port Perry, Burlington, Beaverton. 
In other words, the furthest point from downtown Toronto is where you will get the most bang for your buck real estate wise. 
If you want to "get downtown" then a full, enjoyable lifestyle including affordable real estate is off the table. You have to pay huge to live there.


----------



## investordude

Thanks guys. Some good comments here. I'm a strong believer that virtual offices (home based offices) will be the future (at least for my profession - sales). There are huge obvious benefits for both the employer and employee. Having said, if this holds true, why spend the absurd amounts that some cities have for housing just for the luxury of being closer to the core? Getting into massive debt is a big mistake and that what's concerns me the most. 

I'm starting to lean towards Burlington more and more for some of these reasons but wanted to see what everyone thinks to help validate my decision.


----------



## hystat

The future is 2009 for my wife. She moved to a home office in '09 (she is also in sales) 
We live in the 705 in a waterfront home on a quiet street. Why even consider the GTA? She can be at her head office in Toronto in a couple of hours and goes there once or twice a month.
Her car's gas gauge barely moves. In the summer she sits on the dock and reads her book for an hour or two each afternoon. Same amount of time she used to spend commuting. 

Some expenses increased (heat, hydro, internet) but it's more than offset by gasoline savings.


----------



## blin10

really good laugh, port perry? what exactly is there to do other then sit home 24/7 ? reading comments like these makes me wonder, whoever posts this has to be like 70+ years of age



hystat said:


> Port Perry, Burlington, Beaverton.
> In other words, the furthest point from downtown Toronto is where you will get the most bang for your buck real estate wise.
> If you want to "get downtown" then a full, enjoyable lifestyle including affordable real estate is off the table. You have to pay huge to live there.


----------



## marina628

Port Perry has lots of fish  I think anywhere close to Subway is key if you need to be downtown.


----------



## Mall Guy

. . . now where did I read that the official car of Barrie, ON was the Golf Diesel because of the number of people driving into the GTA . . .


----------



## realist

These are lifestyle questions more than they are financial questions imho. For some people they want to live in the burbs , others want to live downtown, the costs are often secondary.

If you are looking just at "Value" then you need to include the cost of commuting, and/or car ownership into the equation. Can you still afford that if the cost of commuting increases significantly? (Which it probably will.)
Do you have or plan to have children? 
I am a big advocate of live near where you work. Will you be happy spending 2-4 hours a day commuting?


----------

